# DIY Recurve bow



## woodchipper (Aug 3, 2010)

Traditional bowyers bible part 1,2,3, and 4... these four books are packed with info on making everything traditional archery.


----------



## rthawker (Jan 6, 2008)

Check this out. Rancid Crabtree's buildalong


----------



## Raf Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

rthawker said:


> Check this out. Rancid Crabtree's buildalong


Great!!


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2008/02/05/Build-a-Recurve-Bow.aspx

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=40;t=000054;p=0

http://www.bowstick.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=53_57

http://www.binghamprojects.com/index.php


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Try this one :- http://sites.google.com/site/delsbows/
Phil


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

There's also a forum here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1265532


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.piratesofarchery.net/bb/viewforum.php?f=8&sid=ba55e7cc01ae22104529fe8d829feaba


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

i just built my 1st long bow... i just like the long bows better but they say those binghams plans are top notch.

check out forum.gon.com

some of the best trad guys in the world and i'll throw a few pics of mine in just to toot my own horn .... lol


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

check out bingham projects


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

hello im wonting to make me one but does any one have like a plan to cut out the peace to form the bow can be for a any kinda recurve i know every thing else but afraid to cut one site good and the other side be off


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

make a half of it like for example i wanted a 70 in form so i could make 68,66, and 64 in bows so i took a 35 inch piece of cardboard and got that where i wanted it then you just trace it and flip it. I used 2 guide holes to make sure i got it exactly where i needed it to be..


----------

